# Huey the Holland Lop



## TerrapinStation (Jul 29, 2016)

We got Huey from the Midwest Rabbit Rescue (http://www.rabbitrr.org) in late April.

He is a neutered dwarf Holland Lop, who was surrendered after he grew out of the cute fuzzy bunny phase. Unfortunately, he was probably a Christmas gift that was bought on impulse.

Estimated age is around 10 months. He is a sweet, smart, gentle rabbit who loves to be around people and LOVES to eat. He was skittish for the first few weeks, but has settled in very well to our house. 

Luckily, he does not chew or dig, and the rescue did a great job in litter training him. the only cleanup is his shedding hair and the hay he likes to drag around and hide .....

We are waiting for the rescue to get another rabbit that will fit with him as a "mate" so that he can be happily bonded.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice.
My wife has one. A male that recently became a male...and is full of energy.


----------

